# Sublingual Nitro



## heatheralayna (Mar 2, 2009)

Can we bill for the sublingual nitro that we provide to patients?  Usually, when it is provided we send them (call an ambulance) to the ER and do not charge an E&M.  We often do not charge an E&M until the next day when the Dr sees the patient inhouse.  

 Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

